# A Chalice Afternoon Hike



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Greetings SlingshotForum friends!!

Here's some footage of today's hike (and shooting)

Targets were the customary lighters, nothing fancy. The chosen frame was QIMN's "Chalice", based on the legendary Dayhiker's design.

The day was excellent for shooting!! Hope you like it!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting Q . Is Chad still around ?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

treefork said:


> Nice shooting Q . Is Chad still around ?


Greetings dear sir!!

Hope you're fine!! And MANY THANKS for your greatly respected feedback, as always!!

Last time I've contacted with QIMN (Chad) was on Facebook. I've left Facebook about a year ago or so.

I think he's fine. He still kept his passion for slingshots, as far as I could gather.

The number of people I miss from the slingshot hobby is something that really makes me sad...I guess we all have our lives and sometimes they really change drastically. Hope they're all well.

Best regards ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting Q . Is Chad still around ?
> ...


I met Chad at the ECST 2013 and also again with his wife at a weekend shoot at Blue Skeen's house. The problem is I moved even further away from the east coast . The weather is nice though .


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

treefork said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


Good call on the weather, at least LOL!!! 

Hope you can get together with some slingshot folks as soon as possible.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Beautiful Chalice and great shooting!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

StringSlap said:


> Beautiful Chalice and great shooting!


MANY THANKS for the feedback, my friend!!!

I'm glad you've enjoyed it!!! It is indeed a piece of art, by QIMN! I've been reviewing my older frames lately. This one pop out today!!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

That chalice is a beauty


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I remember Qimn from way back. He's an awesome craftsman and you have exhibit A. 
Gorgeous frame and awesome shootn "Q" 
Weather looks nice there.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Nifty video young man. Nifty sling also.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Well done, Q! That is a remarkable slingshot and remarkable shooting to match. I envy your warm weather. We still have snow on the ground!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

andypandy1 said:


> That chalice is a beauty


Many thanks, Andypandy1!!

And very sturdy too. The core is a thick slab of G10, must have a breaking point of some hundred of kilos 

Cheers ...Q



Ibojoe said:


> I remember Qimn from way back. He's an awesome craftsman and you have exhibit A.
> Gorgeous frame and awesome shootn "Q"
> Weather looks nice there.


Greetings Ibojoe!!

THANK YOU so much for your feedback!!

QIMN is a fantastic guy. I miss the old days in the forum, trades galore!!

Glad you like the weather here, because the Sun is the only thing they couldn't forbid until now...

Anyway, I still have my passion for slingshots. And that's great!!

Cheers ...Q



SJAaz said:


> Nifty video young man. Nifty sling also.


Not so young as I wanna!!!

MANY THANKS for your feedback, sir!!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!!

Cheers ...Q



Tobor8Man said:


> Well done, Q! That is a remarkable slingshot and remarkable shooting to match. I envy your warm weather. We still have snow on the ground!


THANK YOU so much, my friend!!!

I would invite you for some vacations here, but I'm afraid we're closed now...

You would enjoy it, though, when you have the opportunity.

You're most kind, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Top notch shooting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Top notch shooting! :thumbsup:


THANK YOU so much, sir!!!

You're most kind!!

It was very simple. Just a lot of fun 

Bright and sunny days seem to help with accuracy, at least in my case.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent shooting, I really enjoyed the video


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Tag said:


> Excellent shooting, I really enjoyed the video


Many thanks for your feedback, sir!!!

You're most kind!! :wave:

Always nice to share your shooting experiences with the rest of the members.

I'm glad you've liked it!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Awesome...and yes, Chad is still around.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

bigdh2000 said:


> Awesome...and yes, Chad is still around.


Greetings my friend!!!!

MANY THANKS for your feedback!!

Also thank you for the good tidings about Chad!! Since I've outcasted myself from Facebook, I've lost contact with many good folks.

Recently I've received a comment from Matt also (we know who  )

There's not a single day that passes that I don't remember the "vintage" gang from the forums!

Strangely, amidst such new technology, it gets harder to make connection with folks overseas. Seems there's more protocol and bureaucracy than before concerning trades and parcels to send abroad. Such are these times...

Anyway, hope you and yours are fine!!! :wave:

Best regards ...Q


----------

